

Beautycheck - Human Facial Attractiveness - newsit
http://www.uni-regensburg.de/Fakultaeten/phil_Fak_II/Psychologie/Psy_II/beautycheck/english/zusammen/zusammen1.htm
How we judge the attractiveness of human faces and what are the social consequences?
======
DaniFong
The authors talk of determining attractive human faces, and present the
startling conclusion that virtual faces far outshine their human counterparts.

In reality, what they've found is that _static images_ of virtual, averaged
human faces are perceived as more beautiful than photographs of humans. But
images are just that, _images_. In my experience, faces are defined not so
much by their static features, but by their animation. The face of a person is
a window into their feelings, and expressions tell so much more about
someone's personality that a static, neutral image can convey.

Were it possible, I'd love to see the same study attempt to capture gestures
and expressions. One might find very different conclusions.

